# is this RBP or Cariba ..?



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Size 6 inch ....


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

^cariba, it does have humour spot but its very faint.


----------



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

Well it looks exactly like my RB????


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Cariba.Look at the eye is clear not red also humeral spot is noticeable but faint


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

I think its a cariba, but i'm no Frank :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gilderoy said:


> Well it looks exactly like my RB????
> [snapback]814150[/snapback]​










look at the red fins 
and the faint humerol spot
definitely a cariba


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It's a caribe for sure. You can see the humeral spot


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

nice cariba


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

yes i say cariba


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

A cariba, but just a more beutiful one.


----------



## sharkfan (Oct 22, 2004)

Cariba


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I say natt....imo humeral spot should be more prominent on caribe.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i say caribe as well.. the humberal spots on my bigger caribe seem to have fade away a lil too and arent as visible as young ones


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> I say natt....imo humeral spot should be more prominent on caribe.


U couldn't be anymore wrong. Look at the eye dead give away NO RED! Also just looking at it u can tell it's a Cariba.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Definitely CARIBE. The humeral spot has faded but should come back with varied diet of shrimp, krill, earthworms and also good water quality.

Also notice the scales silver sheen, the red on the pectoral and pelvic fins and also on the anal fin, eyes are clear.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

It seemed cariba to me just from looking at body shape for some reason. Maybe I've just been looking at a lot of pictures lately.


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

first glance i took...

CARIBA
1. it does have a humeral spot - its just faint
2. the skeletal structure is much different from reds
- larger jaw, larger thicker head

theres no real science from nattereri and cariba. even if it had no visual humeral spot, someone could tell if it was a cariba just from the head.

have fun, you have a carnivore in your hands.


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Thank you all for the ID so this is Cariba ....but this guy can't put with my Ternnetzi they always fight each other I don't know why even the tern bigger almot 8 inch .....now this Cariba only stay alone in 50 gallon tank .....


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Like most of everyones reply...its a CARIBE

lightly colored humeral spot

and no red around the eye

and the head structure.... dam man cant u telll its a DAM caribe!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that's definetly a cariba...the red fins are a dead give away. just adding my 2 cents even though it has pretty much been determined that it is a cariba.

it sucks that you have to keep it all alone in a 55g tank though...

what size tank is your 8" ternetzi and what other piranha do you have in the tank?? if any...

I don't really see a reason as to why they would always fight as you describe unless they are the only 2 piranha in the tank and the tern has pretty much established the tank as his.

if you still want to try puting them together then you might want to take out all the current piranha in the tank & put them in your 55g with dividers, rearrange the tank & put them all back in at the same time.

rearranging the tank takes any decorations or plants that a piranha has established has his/her territory and makes them all claim new areas of the tank as theirs. this may help with them fighting due to the fact that with the tank being different none of the piranha will have established territory :nod:

Goodluck, buddy!


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

JesseD said:


> that's definetly a cariba...the red fins are a dead give away. just adding my 2 cents even though it has pretty much been determined that it is a cariba.
> 
> it sucks that you have to keep it all alone in a 55g tank though...
> 
> ...


I have 2 tern in 100 gallon tank and if I put the cariba in then sure the terns fins and the scale with drop off I mean both of them may be my cariba more aggres than the Terns


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

The Last Don said:


> U couldn't be anymore wrong. Look at the eye dead give away NO RED! Also just looking at it u can tell it's a Cariba.
> [snapback]814553[/snapback]​


not all natts have or develope red eyes


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

definilty a caribe like everyone else said.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> not all natts have or develope red eyes


Show me one. Cariba have clear silvery eyes. I have yet to see a Natt w/ no red in the eye. When there young they don't have any red but it develepoes when they age.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Red's eye:










Cariba eye:










I used these nice clear pic's from Khuzhong.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

[quote name='JesseD' date='Dec 25 2004, 06:02 AM']
that's definetly a cariba...*the red fins are a dead give away*. just adding my 2 cents even though it has pretty much been determined that it is a cariba.


> ??? Natts have red FINS too...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's a P. cariba - it has silver eyes (some reds do too, but it's a minority), and it has a humeral spot, whereas Natts usually have a more faint blemish...)
Revealing its collection point would make everything clear - Cariba and Natts don't share the same range in the wild.

*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

looks like a caribe to me can i have it ?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That fish is only 6". I am sticking with natt until Frank says it's a caribe. Check this out... Super Red from Rio Araquaia


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Folks, like I've said hundreds of times. You can't go by 1 attribute (ie; the humeral spot) when dealing with the nattereri complex group. They will fool you.

Question is, is it P. cariba? I'd have to see a couple better photos to make a decision. If you use the 10 point measuring (1 attribute = 1 point) you can add up whether or not the fish fits the description. Can't follow up on that single photo.


----------



## rebeccasala (Feb 23, 2004)

Good catch, that is most definetly a Caribe. I haven´t seen many that have a fain humour spot behind the gil (like yours). But it is most definetly Caribe.

Regards
Jose
www.piranhaboutiqueurope.com
Tel: 0034678123981



no_fear said:


> Size 6 inch ....
> [snapback]814129[/snapback]​


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rebeccasala Posted Today, 03:01 PM
> Good catch, that is most definetly a Caribe. I haven´t seen many that have a fain humour spot behind the gil (like yours). But it is most definetly Caribe.


You shouldn't assume that unless you know where it was collected.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

hastatus said:


> You shouldn't assume that unless you know where it was collected.
> [snapback]818283[/snapback]​


Frank, why do you always doubt people? I am pretty sure these people who are giving their opinions knows what they are talking about. Jose, probably has years of experience in identifying and selling piranhas.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> asian_redtail_catfish Posted Yesterday, 10:33 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Dec 28 2004, 06:27 PM)
> You shouldn't assume that unless you know where it was collected.
> 
> *Frank, why do you always doubt people? I am pretty sure these people who are giving their opinions knows what they are talking about. Jose, probably has years of experience in identifying and selling piranhas. *


Do you ALWAYS have to make a public ass of yourself? Jose has asked me to ID his fishes for sale both privately and publicly. IF there is something wrong with his opinion, I'm here to correct it. Lastly, its not Jose's credibility I question, its your attempting to be something your not. Go back to your rat hole or go back and sit on your masters lap.:laugh:


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Do you ALWAYS have to make a public ass of yourself? Jose has asked me to ID his fishes for sale both privately and publicly. IF there is something wrong with his opinion, I'm here to correct it. Lastly, its not Jose's credibility I question, its your attempting to be something your not. Go back to your rat hole or go back and sit on your masters lap.:laugh:
> [snapback]820551[/snapback]​


Yea, if you were a TRUE PROFESSIONAL you would not pm me saying that i am a dumb ass, for expressing my view on a PUBLIC fourm...I was just agreeing with the majority of people here saying that is a Caribe and you are doubting them...You can do whatever you want..I was just saying why do you doubt people? And if that is a reason for a ban, then so be it..It shows you what type of man you are and what type of crediablity you hold...Anyway, I notified Xenon so he can deal with it..You sent me a PM saying this to me:

"Look you dumb ass, I've tolerated you in my science forums solely in the hopes you might learn something. Continue to disrupt the flow of information and I will send your ass packing permanently out of PFURY.

That is not a threat but a promise."


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good, you can read. I stand by my words to you. This thread is now locked.


----------

